

Farming Now Worse for Climate Than Deforestation - jnaveen
http://www.climatecentral.org/news/farming-now-worse-for-climate-than-deforestation-18629

======
zurn
"The research shows that the recent climate-protecting gains in forests are
being nearly canceled out by efforts to satisfy the world’s growing appetite —
particularly its appetite for meat."

This. We're basically just pissing away most of the crops for some luxury food
items while many people starve while bringing about global warming. Efficient
resource allocation at its finest!

